# Hirsch Offers Kornit Storm Hexa Direct-To-Garment Printer



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The Kornit Storm HEXA is a six-color plus white industrial digital inkjet garment printer offered by Hirsch Solutions. This printer is ideal for garment printers looking to expand their color gamut to get eye-catching and richer colors that are almost impossible with CMYK only printers. The Kornit HEXA creates vivid colors using CMYK + RED + GREEN that expands the CMYK only color gamut by 30%.

Designed for a mid-size business needing high-volume production and better color-matching, the Storm HEXA has 16 print heads made up of two each of CMYK+R+G and four white heads. All heads are height adjustable for printing over zippers, buttons, and raised objects. Dual pallets ensure nonstop productivity.

The integrated pretreatment system eliminates extra garment handling, reduces labor, and decreases maintenance ink consumption. The new ink recirculation mechanism reduces the need to purge the print heads, increasing the lifespan of the printing heads, and significantly reduces ink waste and ink cost.

The Storm HEXA comes with new quick-release pallets that reduces pallet changeover time considerably. Other new features include a 4L bulk ink system, an integrated humidification system and a backup power system for a quick and easy system start.

The standard pallets measure 16 x 20 inches, with a maximum print area of 20 x 28 inches. There are a wide array of optional pallets for sleeves, youth and bag printing capabilities. Like all Kornit direct-to-garment printers, the Storm HEXA is capable of printing on cotton, polyester, cotton/polyester blends, spandex, viscose, linen, silk, leather, denim, and wool among others. 

To view on the website, go to Kornit - Kornit Storm Hexa

For more information, contact Hirsch at (800) 394-4426; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.HSI.us.


----------

